# Biketransport - welches Auto taugt?



## FrankB (17. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!
Bin grad am überlegen, mir ein Auto mit mehr "biketauglichkeit" zu gönnen, der Polo nervt.
Das wird gebraucht: Transport aufrecht, Vorderrad bleibt dran, praktische Halterung, dabei möglichst klein.
Am interessantesten scheinen Renault Kangoo und Citroen Berlingo zu sein (Beifahrersitz muß natürlich jeweils raus, sonst muß man die nächstgrößere Fahrzeugkategorie wählen).
Wer hat denn Erfahrung mit diesen Fahrzeugen, bzw. wer weiss was Besseres?


----------



## DasMatti (17. April 2006)

kauf dir doch n alten militär pickup, und schweiß hinten ne stange rein da kannst dann das rad mit denm spanngurt festmachen....will ich auch mal machen...dauert aber leider noch 2 jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankB (17. April 2006)

Das soll mein einziges Auto werden, da kann ich keinen Spritsäufer brauchen. Außerdem war ich mal Zivi .


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2006)

Berlingo ist ok, hat meine Schwester; bei der 2/3 teilbaren RÃ¼ckbank bekommst du wenn du die VRs rausmachst zwei Bikes rein und kannst den Nachwuchs auch noch unterbringen. Kostet als HDI 75 in Sparversion ohne Klima  z.Zt. 8900 â¬ (mobile.de) NEU - da ist manches Bike teuer....ansonsten empfehle ich dir mal meinen Link unten


----------



## Ümmel (17. April 2006)

Touran


----------



## pefro (17. April 2006)

Hi,

Mercedes Vaneo oder Fiat Doblo. Sehen halt genauso besch*** aus, wie Berlingo &Co. Vielleicht ist ein Scenic oder sowas ne gute Alternative mit ner erträglichen Optik 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Carsten (17. April 2006)

ich hab nen Mondeo, davor Passat.
Vorderrad raus, passen locker 3 Bikes+Gepäck+3 Mann rein.
Ab 4 kommen die Bikes aufs Dach.
Bikecarrier Eigenbau für 2 Bikes auf meiner HP


----------



## MasterAss (17. April 2006)

Also ich würde Fiat Doblo vorschlagen.
Gibt es als Panorama oder als Cargo.

Cargo ist ohne Fenster hinten und großem Laderaum. Panorama ist mit vielen Sitzen. Kann man aber alle rausbauen.

Müsste größer sein als Kangoo oder Berlingo, somit ist, glaube ich, der Beifahrersitzausbau unnötig. (Was bringt dir ein Auto, wo du nur alleine mit auf Tour kannst?

Doblo ist schon günstig zu bekommen und sehr robust. -> Arbeite nebenbei im Fiat - Autohaus.


----------



## m.h.g.g. (17. April 2006)

Was ist mit dem Nissan Serena???

Ich überlege schon monatelang, ob ich mir das Teil zulege!!!
Er ist zwar micht der Breiteste, bietet aber sehr viel Platz und Variabilität!!!
Schau selbst:

http://www.ciao.de/Nissan_Serena_156595_4

Gruß M. H. G. G.


----------



## FrankB (17. April 2006)

MasterAss schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde Fiat Doblo vorschlagen.
> Gibt es als Panorama oder als Cargo.
> 
> Cargo ist ohne Fenster hinten und großem Laderaum. Panorama ist mit vielen Sitzen. Kann man aber alle rausbauen.
> ...


Der Fiat ist mir zu groß für den täglichen Gebrauch, sonst wär das klar besser.
Hinten in Kangoo/Berlingoo müsste eine geteilte Rücksitzbank sein. Den Idealfall stell ich mir so vor: Vordersitz raus, hinten eine 2/3 Rücksitzbank drin als Standard (= Platz für max. 3 Leute und das Fahrrad geht immer ruckzuck rein, wenn der Wald ruft)
Bei Bedarf dann alle Sitze rein oder alles bis auf den Fahrersitz raus.
Beide Autos gibts ja auch in Versionen mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ("carpe diem" bei Citroen, "edition campus" bei Renault). Bei der Fahrzeuggröße wär das der Hit


----------



## G3Targa (19. April 2006)

Skoda Octavia Kombi

Das Rad muss zwar liegen, aber wenn du die Rückbank umklappst, können die Räder drin bleiben. Und wenn ich beide Räder rausnehme, passt mein Bike auch so in Kofferraum. Die Karre braucht wenig, ist schnell genug, hat nen hohen Alltagswert und die Mädels denken alle sofort: Toll, dem kann ich ein Kind anhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manor (19. April 2006)

Hi,

falls der Autokauf noch etwas Zeit hat:

Schau Dir mal den neuen Roomster von Skoda an; scheint mir ein cleveres Fahrzeug zu werden (Verkaufsstart angeblich im September).

Weitere Infos unter http://www.skoda-roomster.de/

Viele Grüße

manor


----------



## crossie (19. April 2006)

ich hab seit einiger zeit nen renault kangoo - als ex-postler. spritverbrauch hält sich in grenzen (5liter auf 100km normal, wenn man ihn tritt biste bei ca. 8-9l/100km), anschaffungspreis mit 65tkm war bei knapp 4000 öcken - mit LKWzulassung sind die steuern jährlich bei irgendwas um die 100 euro. ich war auch lange auf der suche nach nem auto wo man das rad nicht mehr zerlegen musste (oder das auto) - hatte vorher nen twingo. der kangoo ist zwar nur nen zweisitzer, bietet aber dafür echt platz ohne ende, ist halt die lieferwagenversion. und wenn du drin pennen willst, klappste einfach den beifahrersitz in den boden, dann kann (zumindest ich, 1.72m) man sich komplett ausstrecken, und hat sogar noch ca. nen halben meter mehr platz. 
okay, zieht auf der autobahn nicht unbedingt nen audi ab,  aber als diesel beschleunigt der im straßenverkehr schon ganz gut. und mit 170 km/h max auf der ebene reicht mir das auch aus. und wo findet man sowas? bei mobile.de, autoscout o.ä. - allerdings würd ich empfehlen, mir die karre vor dem kauf guuuut anzuschaun, evtl roststellen abchecken, probefahrt machen und schaun ob da alles funktioniert - die postkarren sind manchmal gut "getreten"  


















cheers
crossie


----------



## MacB (19. April 2006)

Hi!

Berlingo! Nen Kumpel hatte ihn im täglichen Einsatz mit vorne "normal" und hinten 1/3-2/3. Für den Alpencross de Luxe mit 3 Erwachsenen war dann hinten nur noch 1/3 plus 3 Räder ohne VR + Gepäck. Alles bestens und lahm ist er auch nicht.

CU
Mac


----------



## FrankB (19. April 2006)

Hi Croissant,
aufschlussreiche Bilder sind das, wo hast Du denn die Halterung fürs Unterrohr har, ist die von Renault (und gleiche Frage für die Stange unterm Dach)?


----------



## Bond007 (20. April 2006)

Hab leider aktuell nicht gerade das passende "Bike"-Auto: 3er-Coupé, bin aber
zusammen mit meim Spez´l am Gardasee gwesen, er hat sein Vorderrad ausgebaut und hinten reingelegt, zusätzlich hatte unser 3-Tages-Gepäck noch
Platz und mein Scott fand oben auf´m Dach seinen Platz - mein nächstes Vehicle wird entweder wieder ein touring/Kombi oder ein kleiner Van.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (20. April 2006)

hast du auch schonmal ein 26" oder 28" rad drin gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jango (20. April 2006)

Ich kann den Ford C-Max empfehlen, sitze lassen sich einzeln rausnehmen und die Fahrräder können im stehen transportiert werden. Nur das Vorderrad muss demontiert werden. Dazu gibt es auch noch passenede Radhalterungen.
Für die Stadt hat er die optimale Größe und mit einem Verbrauch von 5.5 Litern kann man nicht meckern.
Bilder kann ich nachreichen bei interesse, morgen wird er beladen für den Gardasee.

greets


----------



## Bond007 (20. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> hast du auch schonmal ein 26" oder 28" rad drin gehabt?



Meinst Du damit *mich*?!  
Mein Scott hat als Größe *L* - hab´s bisher nur 1x drinnen transportiert,
als ich´s zum 1. Check gebracht hab, da ich damals noch keinen Grundträger
für meinen Bimmer hatte.  



			
				Jango schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann den Ford C-Max empfehlen...Für die Stadt hat er die optimale Größe und mit einem Verbrauch von 5.5 Litern kann man nicht meckern.



Der würd mich momentan auch sehr reizen, schade, das es ihn nicht schon früher gab, vor allem bietet er ein super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## daniel77 (20. April 2006)

MB C-Klasse Kombi (T-Modell), hab ich als 220CDI geht wie sau und bei umgeklappter Rücksitzbank kannste bis zu 3 Bikes übereinanderschichten oder VR raus und son `nen Bikehalter für den Inneraum eingebaut. Spritverbrauch Stdt ca.7liter, Autobahn bei zügiger Fahrweise (160-180) 8-9 Liter.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (20. April 2006)

ich hab crossie gemeint


----------



## Splash (21. April 2006)

Also ich hab bis dato einen Audi A4 Avant (B5), von dem ich zumindest im Bezug auf Transport-Qualitäten eher abraten kann. De rist zwar schön robust und geht recht gut (1.8T), aber wirklich viel Platz ist da nicht drinne. Bike-Transport geht nur liegend im Kofferraum und 3 Personen kann man dann definitv vergessen. 

Als Firmenschüssel hab ich noch n Opel Astra Kombi (2002er Modell). Da bekomm ich mein Bike zumindest rein, ohne es zu zerlegen (im Audi Vorderrad und Sattelstütze raus). Allerdings ist ein Bike-Transport mit 3 Personen im Auto definitv nicht möglich. Auch hier müsste man dann auf Heck- oder Dachträger gehen. Da ich gerne mit dem Autozug verreisen mag (ist mit kleinem Kind bequemer) ist das dann mit Bike eher suboptimal.

Preislich ähnlich dürften Passats sein. Ich warte gerade auf meinen, aber der machte schon einen sehr geräumigeren Eindruck beim Kauf. Kommende Woche ist es dann soweit....


----------



## Augus1328 (21. April 2006)

Ich sag nur T4   u. pennen kann ich auch gleich in der Karre...

Salve
Oli


----------



## Spooky (21. April 2006)

Habe mir für diesen Zweck jetzt einen Ford Focus II Turnier zugelegt. Also wenn mein Augenmaß mich nicht trügt müssten da drei Räder reinpassen. Nur das Vorderrad muß raus. Gehe den Wagen gleich abholen, vielleicht stelle ich heute abend noch ein paar Fotos vom ersten Test hier rein.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## schaengel (21. April 2006)

FrankB schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem war ich mal Zivi .



Wieso? Das wär' doch die MTB-Variante zu "Schwerter zu Pflugscharen!"


----------



## Suedlicht (22. April 2006)

Ich hab nen Toyota Yaris Verso, die Rücksitze kann man unter den Fahrersitzen versenken. Ich verstecke einen hinteren schiebe den Beifahrersitz ganz vor, das Bike geht rein und drei Leute haben noch Platz! 

Und billig im Unterhalt ist er noch dazu, logisch bin ja a Schwoab  !!


----------



## dabu (22. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich stelle mir gerade dieselbe Frage, allerdings mit weniger Ansprüchen. Kann mir einer von Euch sagen, ob man ein Fahrrad mit oder ohne das Vorderrad abzunehmen in den Kofferraum eines Ford Focus (3-Türer) bekommt? Wenn ich mir die Maße des GEpäckraums anschaue, sollte das funktionieren.
Viele Grüße,
dabu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (22. April 2006)

@dabu:

Bin bis vor kurzem selber den Focus, allerdings den 5-Türer, gefahren. Zwei Bikes gehen da rein, wenn du das Vorderrad und die Sattelstütze rausnimmst. Ich habe die Bikes dann immer links und rechts hingestellt und mit Spanngummis an den Türen befestigt, so hast du in der Mitte noch genügend Platz für Kleinkram. 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## kroiterfee (22. April 2006)

öhm...

wie wärs einfach mit nem heckträger für den polo?


----------



## Robse (22. April 2006)

Hier:


----------



## FrankB (1. Mai 2006)

Suedlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nen Toyota Yaris Verso, die Rücksitze kann man unter den Fahrersitzen versenken. Ich verstecke einen hinteren schiebe den Beifahrersitz ganz vor, das Bike geht rein und drei Leute haben noch Platz!
> 
> Und billig im Unterhalt ist er noch dazu, logisch bin ja a Schwoab  !!


Schade, den Yaris Verso kriegt man kaum gebraucht, erst recht nicht als Diesel. Wer den hat, fährt ihn wohl bis zum Ende. Geh ich also Kangoos gucken, das ist wohl das kleinste voll taugliche Bikermobil.


----------



## [email protected]!t (1. Mai 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

>


coole karre
aber wenn ich das so sehe..
ein "normales" bike müsste man quer reinstellen, oder irre ich da ?


----------



## cleiende (1. Mai 2006)

Sharan, 1. Serie.
3 Räder komplett drinnen bei 4 Sitzen.

Den VR6 oder seltener den 2.0 gibt es im Gegensatz zum TDI recht billig. Und der VR6 macht Laune (ausser beim Tanken), schockt so manchen BMW-Fahrer im Rückspiegel.


----------



## crossie (1. Mai 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> coole karre
> aber wenn ich das so sehe..
> ein "normales" bike müsste man quer reinstellen, oder irre ich da ?


ein "bisschen schräger", da haste recht, ja. trotzdem bekommste da auch ohne probleme 3 (mit 4 hab ichs noch nicht probiert) DH-böcke rein....


			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> hast du auch schonmal ein 26" oder 28" rad drin gehabt?


siehe oben. 26" geht, auch wenns "sperriger" wird (sprich doppelbrücke)... 28" hatte ich noch nicht drin.


			
				FrankB schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Croissant,
> aufschlussreiche Bilder sind das, wo hast Du denn die Halterung fürs Unterrohr har, ist die von Renault (und gleiche Frage für die Stange unterm Dach)?


die unterrohrhalterung hab ich mir selbst aus nem alten dachträger für fahrräder gebaut. also schiene ab, löcher rein und von unten gesichert mit selbstsichernden schrauben. die stange unterm dach ist bei ex-post-karren standartmässig drin (und sau praktisch!)

cheers
crossie


----------



## Diaz (2. Mai 2006)

den mit abstand grössten kofferraum hat mein volvo v70.
da kannst alle mb ,bmw oder audi vergessen.der ist hinten halt richtig eckig.
ich bekomm mein whiplash mit ner 170mm gabel ohne reifenausbau hinten rein.
wenn aber dann den t5 bestellen oder den normalen turbo etwas aufblasen.also mir waren die 200 serien-ps zu lahm.
aus meiner erfahrung sind alle transporter,vitos,vaneos,kangos,sharan untermotorisiert ohne ende.entweder haben sie nen kleinen motor oder  sind einfach zu schwer (T5-T6)

ich überleg momentan nen dodge magnum srt8-dass wär mal ein kombi nach meinem geschmack-aber leider ist der kofferraum wieder kleiner als beim volvo


----------



## robby (2. Mai 2006)

Mein Chrysler Voyager 
Braucht 8 Liter Diesel, passen 3 Bikes inkl. Vorderrad, Skizeugs, Gepäck und personen rein. Und im Sommer lässt sich super darin schlafen (spreche nach 3 Wochen Frankreichurlaub aus erfahrung, dieses Jahr ist Italien dran).

Verarbeitung ist wie jedes andere Auto auch, hat ordentlich Power für den Alltag - nur die Reparaturkosten sind immens hoch 

Aber was soll´s, ich liebe einfach meine Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagobiker (2. Mai 2006)

Chrysler Voyager - hat Platz ohne Ende, sind schon zu viert gefahren mit 4 MTB, die kann man hinten quer reinstellen so breit ist der (natürlich ohne VR).
Total bequem, liegt gut auf der Strasse, sehr gutmütiges Fahrverhalten. Ist ein Benziner, humaner Spritverbrauch (10 L Normal), aber trotz 140 PS fäht er sich irgendwie bisschen lahm.
Reparaturkosten? Kann ich nix zu sagen, der läuft seit 6 Jahren ohne jedes Problem.

Mein Favorit ist jedoch der Berlingo 2.0 HDI mit 90 PS. Nicht ganz so gross, aber bei ausgebauter Teilsitzbank hinten (5 min mit Akkuschrauber) lassen sich 3 Personen inkl. 3 Bikes im Innenraum unterbringen.
Durchzugsstarker Motor mit hohem Drehmoment ohne "Turboloch" - Verbrauch liegt bei 6 Litern Diesel. Kein Auto für hohe Autobahngeschwindigkeiten, kann aber überall gut mithalten, vor allem am Berg.

Auch ideal für "back to basics"-camping - mal schnell das Zelt und das Bike rein werfen, selbst wenns bisschen nieselt kocht es sich wunderbar Kaffee unter der hochgeklappten und riesigen Heckklappe.
Wenn man nur zu zweit ist kann man die Räder direkt hinten reinstellen, ohne VR auszubauen, notfalls kann man auch schon mal drinnen schlafen - hinter dem Beifahrersitz hats dann noch 1m90 - mir reicht das.

Ist bereits mein Zweiter, monatl. leasing 150.- Euro (ohne Anzahlung) -
wo gibt es sonst so viel Auto für so wenig Geld?

LB


----------



## redkoch (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo alle Zusammen!

Für mich ist mein Auto das perfekte Bike-Transport Auto. Noch dazu kann man noch sportlich damit rumfahren   Ausserdem hat es genug Platz um darin zu übernachten usw.







Gruß

redkoch


----------



## robby (9. Mai 2006)

hmm...Projekt zwo *sabber*


----------



## horstj (9. Mai 2006)

redkoch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle Zusammen!
> 
> Für mich ist mein Auto das perfekte Bike-Transport Auto. Noch dazu kann man noch sportlich damit rumfahren   Ausserdem hat es genug Platz um darin zu übernachten usw.
> Gruß
> ...



weijahh es gibt auch leute, die sich die brücke von der enterprise zu hause nachbauen.


----------



## Heiko_München (9. Mai 2006)

redkoch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle Zusammen!
> 
> Für mich ist mein Auto das perfekte Bike-Transport Auto.
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch schon lange!






...und Grüße aus dem T4Forum
Heiko


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2006)

Kann man sich bauen lassen (für das entsprechende Kleingeld). www.thejoyofcx.co.uk 

Mir reichen aber 2 Achsen (noch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Mai 2006)

Suedlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nen Toyota Yaris Verso, die Rücksitze kann man unter den Fahrersitzen versenken. Ich verstecke einen hinteren schiebe den Beifahrersitz ganz vor, das Bike geht rein und drei Leute haben noch Platz!
> 
> Und billig im Unterhalt ist er noch dazu, logisch bin ja a Schwoab  !!




   
Klasse Auto, den habe ich auch seit 4 Wochen! Leider wird er nicht mehr gebaut und ich habe einen der letzten als EU-Import erstanden. Da können 2 Leute echt den ganzen Hausrat verstauen und die Räder sind dort echt besser aufgehoben, als im T4, der ist zwar groß, aber doch irgendwie verbaut. Der Yaris ist einfach ein Klasse Mini-LKW! Ein Renault oder ein anderer Franzose käme mir nicht mehr ins Haus, da habe schon ganz miese Erfahrungen gemacht. Und der Kangoo ist zwar praktisch, aber eine echte Klapperkiste.


----------



## tobsinger (12. Mai 2006)

hab auch mal zwecks biketauglichem auto recherchiert und bin bei entweder honda jazz oder skoda oktavia(kombi) gelandet.

+ der jazz hat den vorteil dass man die raeder (ohne vorderrad) stehend hineinbekommt mit 1/3 umgeklappter Rueckbank. das ist angenehm denn die raeder sind weniger vor verkratzen oder umgegbogener Umwerfer, etc gefährdet. dann ist er natuerlich ein spitzen stadt auto mit weniger parkplatz problemen (falls man wie ich in der Stadt wohnt) 
+ guenstig noch dazu.

- das auto sieht ansonsten schlichtweg  Sch*** aus. 
- die versicherung ist teurer als beim oktavia.


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Mai 2006)

nach mehreren probefahrten mit combo, kangoo, berlingo und caddy, muss ich sagen, dass mich der caddy überzeugt hat. genug platz hat der auf jeden fall, aber gegen meinen t4 (r.i.p) bleibt es eine hasenkiste!  aber eine schöne!!!


----------



## lazyG (12. Mai 2006)

bekommt man in so einen caddy oder berlingo irgendwie 4 leute und 4 räder rein?

danke


----------



## ]:-> (13. Mai 2006)

Hi,
VW Sharan

Passen 4 Bikes relativ einfach rein, wenns nur 2 sind dann ohne irgendwelche Packkünste: Klappe auf, Sitze Raus, Sattelstütze runter, reinstellen und an den Ösen im Boden, der Seite usw. verzurren. Fertig.
Kannst dir dann auch das Zelt beim Campen sparen: Luftmatratze rein und für 2 eine wunderbare, gemütliche Liegefläche.

Naja Sprit: 115PS Benziner: wennste ned viel über 130 und schön gleichmäßig fährst so 8-9 Liter. Der Diesel ist zwar laut, aber sparsamer.
grüße

PS: Pass mit der LKW Zulassung auf !!! Du bist dann schließlich ein LKW mit allen Konsequenzen = Sonntags-Feiertags und sonstige Fahrverbote betreffen dann auch dich!


----------



## ovinas (16. Mai 2006)

]:-> schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Pass mit der LKW Zulassung auf !!! Du bist dann schließlich ein LKW mit allen Konsequenzen = Sonntags-Feiertags und sonstige Fahrverbote betreffen dann auch dich!


Schwachfug! Gilt nur ab Gesamtgewicht größer 7,5 Tonnen.


----------



## Veloscott (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen, ich kann topsinger in Sachen JAZZ nur zustimmen!
Tolles Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, günstiger Unterhalt (Verbrauch:Sommer-4,8l.
Winter-5,69) und viel Platz fürs Rad. Aber die Rücksitzbank muß man schon
komplett umlegen! Mein MTB (Scott Yecora) passt gerade noch hinein, ich selber bin 1,86 und brauche vorne schon etwas Platz, RR überhaupt kein
Problem. Ich bin allerdings zu 99% auch alleine unterwegs. Machen wir am WE
eine Familientour kommt ein MTB/RR auf den Heckträger. Also mein persönliches Fazit: Bist du hauptsächlich solo unterwegs und reicht dir ein Auto um der Mobilität willen und brauchst kein Statussymbol bist du als Biker mit dem Honda JAZZ bestens bedient.
Gruß V.S.


----------



## highflyhahn (16. Mai 2006)

also ich bin mit unserem t5 multivan sehr glücklich...gut, wir haben erstmal die rückbank entfernt und haben jetzt nen riesen viersitzer... aber dfür geht jetzt alles was mann und frau so brauchen rein und fährt sich erste sahne....gut, mit dem großen motor liegt er im verbrauch auch mal bei max. 10liter diesel...allerdings könntest du bei dem benziner direkt die visa-card hinten in den tank stecken... 
grüße


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Mai 2006)

@hahn: leider braucht man für den t5 eine eigene bank die einem das ding finanziert.  ich finde es schon erstaunlich, wie schnell da 40 kilo weg sind und das ist mir der nicht abzustreitende platz- und spassgewinn einfach nicht wert. habt ihr einen multivan? ich denke, es wird bei uns der caddy werden, unklar ist, ob als benziner, erdgas oder diesel fahrzeug. da bekommen wir 2 bikes, 2 leute und massig gepäck rein, es würden aber auch 3 leute, 3 bikes gehen; aber mal ehrlich: selbst in meinen golf bekomme ich vier bikes, gepäck f. 14 tage und zwei leute rein... und so eng wars nicht.


----------



## ]:-> (16. Mai 2006)

ovinas schrieb:
			
		

> Schwachfug! Gilt nur ab Gesamtgewicht größer 7,5 Tonnen.



hoppla stimmt, war nur unter best. voraussetzungen bei gespannen

sorry
ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highflyhahn (18. Mai 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> @hahn: leider braucht man für den t5 eine eigene bank die einem das ding finanziert.  ich finde es schon erstaunlich, wie schnell da 40 kilo weg sind und das ist mir der nicht abzustreitende platz- und spassgewinn einfach nicht wert. habt ihr einen multivan? ich denke, es wird bei uns der caddy werden, unklar ist, ob als benziner, erdgas oder diesel fahrzeug. da bekommen wir 2 bikes, 2 leute und massig gepäck rein, es würden aber auch 3 leute, 3 bikes gehen; aber mal ehrlich: selbst in meinen golf bekomme ich vier bikes, gepäck f. 14 tage und zwei leute rein... und so eng wars nicht.



haben wir uns im märz gekauft und den golf verkauft....nee, eine bank braucht man nicht immer...nur ein wenig glück bei der suche und nen händler mit dem man gut verhandeln kann...bzw. der den konzern in wolfsburg im rücken hat und net auf den euro schauen muß.... war schon ein einmaliges schnäppchen....was meinst du mit 40 kilo??? der caddy ist auch ganz nett und reicht natürlich vollkommen...gefiel frau aber net wirklich.... gut und mit dem golf war ich ja auch mit rädern und gepäck für zwei wochen unterwegs...klar geht das...nur jetzt ist es wesentlich entspannter beim beladen....  
grüße
hahn


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Mai 2006)

@hahn: mit 40 kg meinte ich die massen an euros, die man für den kauf eines neuen multi t5 teilweise hinlegen muss!


----------



## highflyhahn (18. Mai 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> @hahn: mit 40 kg meinte ich die massen an euros, die man für den kauf eines neuen multi t5 teilweise hinlegen muss!



ach so...gut neu haben wir den net gekauft...denn dann hätte unsere version so ca. 56teur gekostet und das ist dann wirklich nicht ganz gerechtfertigt...obwohl, der hat schon ne menge netter spielzeuge drin....


----------



## FrankB (11. Juni 2006)

Ende gut, alles gut: es ist ein Kangoo geworden.
Vermutlich das billigste voll taugliche, was man als Biker fahren kann. Nachteil an meinem Exemplar sind die Gepäckboxen hinten unter dem Dach rechts und links. Wenn die linke Box weg wäre, hätte es genügt, den hinteren Einzelsitz flachzulegen, so mußte ich ihn ausbauen (sowas merkt man halt erst nach dem Kauf).
Es ist eine Leasingrücknahme BJ 2002 mit dem 85 PS Diesel für 9700,-. Wenn man sich mehr Zeit läßt, findet man sicher auch was gleichwertiges günstiger von privat. Aber man muss dann schon suchen, Kangoonauten fahren ihre Kisten gern bis zum bitteren Ende, die Autos werden geliebt, siehe z.B. bei http://www.mykangoo.de


----------



## Bond007 (12. Juni 2006)

Bezüglich eines "richtigen" Biketransport-Autos - hätt da bei Autoscout24 einen relativ "günstigen" T5 gesehen, hat zwar nur 88 PS, schaut aber lt. den
Pic´s echt super aus...mal seh´n, wenn ich mein Coupé relativ bald verkaufen
kann, wird´s in jedem Fall ein Kombi oder besagter Bus werden.


----------



## Fretchen (12. Juni 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich eines "richtigen" Biketransport-Autos - hätt da bei Autoscout24 einen relativ "günstigen" T5 gesehen, hat zwar nur 88 PS, schaut aber lt. den
> Pic´s echt super aus...mal seh´n, wenn ich mein Coupé relativ bald verkaufen
> kann, wird´s in jedem Fall ein Kombi oder besagter Bus werden.



Hallo,
wir haben Ende März einen T5 gekauft - gebraucht mit knapp 20.000 km.
Außer das eine elektrische Schiebetür kurz gesponnen hat, sind wir super zufrieden!!!!!  Wir haben die Dreier-Rücksitzbank ausgebaut und jetzt gehen unsere beiden Bikes und ein kompletter Hausrat rein und wir haben noch vier Sitzplätze.......
Allerdings haben wir 175 PS und das war beim Besuch im Pfälzer Wald auch nicht so verkehrt.......bei manchen Steigungen z.B. zu unserer Pension......;-)

Grüße 
Caro


----------



## Bond007 (12. Juni 2006)

*@Fretchen:* Der "starke" 2.5er ist natürlich bombastisch, keine Frage -
*WIE* hoch fallen denn bei dem Schiff die Unterhaltskosten aus, vor allem
mit der *Steuer* , gerade wo doch diese Rußproblematik voll im Gange ist?


----------



## crossie (12. Juni 2006)

FrankB schrieb:
			
		

> Ende gut, alles gut: es ist ein Kangoo geworden.
> Vermutlich das billigste voll taugliche, was man als Biker fahren kann. Nachteil an meinem Exemplar sind die Gepäckboxen hinten unter dem Dach rechts und links. Wenn die linke Box weg wäre, hätte es genügt, den hinteren Einzelsitz flachzulegen, so mußte ich ihn ausbauen (sowas merkt man halt erst nach dem Kauf).
> Es ist eine Leasingrücknahme BJ 2002 mit dem 85 PS Diesel für 9700,-. Wenn man sich mehr Zeit läßt, findet man sicher auch was gleichwertiges günstiger von privat. Aber man muss dann schon suchen, Kangoonauten fahren ihre Kisten gern bis zum bitteren Ende, die Autos werden geliebt, siehe z.B. bei http://www.mykangoo.de



sehr schön  kangoo ist doch n sehr praktisches, sehr günstiges auto (unterhaltsmässig). bin mit meinem immer noch voll zufrieden, auch wenn neulich die hinterrad"federung" (ist irgendwie keine feder) gebrochen war, und ich dann 300  ärmer war. hatte in der zwischenzeit den twingo von meiner ma, und muss sagen, ich bin froh wieder kangoo fahrn zu können  

gepäckboxen unter dem dach hätt ich gern, gibts bei ex-postlern nicht. deswegen hab ich mir jetzt überlegt n gepäcknetz an die decke zu tackern. sollte den gleichen zweck erfüllen 

cheers


----------



## FrankB (14. Juni 2006)

Wart mal ab mit dem Gepäcknetz, ich schau dieser Tage, ob ich die rechte Box sauber abmachen kann, die kann ich Dir dann vielleicht gegen Schutzgebühr abgeben. Bei Interesse bitte kurze Nachricht, ich kann aber noch nicht garantieren, dass es was wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

